# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Gdje pokloniti robicu za bebu (curicu) 0-1?

## mitri

Znate li molim Vas nekoga kome je potrebna robica za bebu (curicu, jer je dosta stvari rozo) 0-1 godina? Robica je već malo iznošena, ali je čista i upotrebljiva. Hvala

----------


## annie84

Možeš staviti na forumsku Burzu pod poklanjam...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ako će joj moć pristupit...

----------


## annie84

A imaš pravo, treba 200 postova ili?

----------


## Apsu

Bok, mojoj prijateljici je robica jako potrebna, ima curicu od desetak dana..

----------


## Calista

pogledaj http://www.betlehem-zagreb.hr/kuce-za-utociste/

----------


## mitri

Hvala, poklonjeno je.

----------

